# 7zip can not load library



## harrytu386

I have an ASP.NET web application and I trying to use the 7z64.dll. When I try to set the library path, I get this exception:


(**AN EXCEPTION OCCURRED WHILE CREATING REPORT: SevenZip.SevenZipLibraryException: Can not load 7-zip library or internal COM error! Message: can not change the library path because the file "C:\Users\Harry\AppData\Local\Temp\Temporary ASP.NET Files\root\7466863d\a3e5d194\assembly\dl3\58a4e955\3b03aac1_f2dace01\7z64.dll" does not exist.
at SevenZip.SevenZipLibraryManager.SetLibraryPath(String libraryPath)
at SevenZip.SevenZipBase.SetLibraryPath(String libraryPath)


----------



## Fjandr

Is the 7z64.dll file actually located in the C:\Users\Harry\AppData\Local\Temp\Temporary ASP.NET Files\root\7466863d\a3e5d194\assembly\dl3\58a4e955\3b03aac1_f2dace01\ folder?


----------



## harrytu386

No. And my exception has changed now it is just:
Can not load 7-zip library or internal COM error!: Message: failed to load library


----------



## Fjandr

The library file needs to be in the location the machine is looking for it in. Either change the location in the code or copy the file to the location in which the code is looking.


----------



## harrytu386

I have alrady done that and still get the error. I have a console application that uses 7z64.dll with no problem so I know it works. But this application is an ASP.NET Web application.


----------



## Fjandr

Couldn't say then. May be a file permission problem, though I'm not familiar with MS ASP, so I have no idea what arcane incantations are necessary to get it to work.


----------



## harrytu386

Thanks. I'll keep trying.


----------

